# Stainless Steel Mesh for Moss Wall



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure if this should go here or DIY but I am going to build a moss wall and have been leaning towards SS mesh and magnets after doing a little research. Just curious about other experiences with doing it this way. Is SS the way to go? Where can you pick up the materials? Do they sell it a home depot, I looked online and the quantities you had to buy were a lot more than I need. How powerful do the magnets have to be? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

home depot or lowes or any place like that won't carry it.... I've looked and found nothing but galvanized... Look in the power sellers area there is someone in there selling per the size you need....

I used the plastic guttering material and bought suction cups with hooks, so far so good...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

grainger.com

SS 316

i picked up 2 square feet for under $10


----------



## bushynoseburton (May 18, 2011)

Warlock said:


> grainger.com
> 
> SS 316
> 
> i picked up 2 square feet for under $10


CRAP OLE LA!!! never thought of them.... I have one right up the road from me.... Thanks Warlock!!!!

What makes the difference on the number? I see that they have 316,304 and 200


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a common thread! Here was one from just a week or two ago.

Steel Mesh, where you buy it?

Answers:
Amazon.com
or
McMaster.com


----------



## brooklynfishman (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 on the Grainger. Very cheap compared to other places!!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, will check out grainger for sure. What about magnets?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

bushynoseburton said:


> CRAP OLE LA!!! never thought of them.... I have one right up the road from me.... Thanks Warlock!!!!
> 
> What makes the difference on the number? I see that they have 316,304 and 200


Different numbers mean they are made at different ratios of metals. Generally 314 (might be wrong on this one) and 316 (positive on this) are used for fish tanks as they are the most resistant to corrosion.



thedudeabides said:


> Thanks, will check out grainger for sure. What about magnets?


SS mesh is magnetic so what you can do is just have some small magnets on the outside of your tank. The attraction should work through your tank glass/acrylic and keep the wall on. Most people either just shove the wall far enough down in their substrate or use suction cups.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Different numbers mean they are made at different ratios of metals. Generally 314 (might be wrong on this one) and 316 (positive on this) are used for fish tanks as they are the most resistant to corrosion.
> 
> 
> 
> SS mesh is magnetic so what you can do is just have some small magnets on the outside of your tank. The attraction should work through your tank glass/acrylic and keep the wall on. Most people either just shove the wall far enough down in their substrate or use suction cups.


Grade 304 is economy grade stainless that's plenty safe for a tank. Grade 316 is 50% more expensive, better quality, and perfect for a tank. If you ACTUALLY have one of these of these grades, neither is magnetic (or only slightly). Some dirt-bags mislabel plated steel, or crap-grade stainless as 316, but if it's magnetic --> That is the instant tell-tale of fraud.

from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel
_"There are different types of stainless steels: when nickel is added, for instance, the austenite structure of iron is stabilized. This crystal structure makes such steels virtually non-magnetic and less brittle at low temperatures."_


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

So the magnets wont work even if the are fairly powerful


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

get one of them "VEGGIE" clips from petsmart/petco.. lol. to hold the SS Mesh for salt tanks


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

A magnet won't stick strong enough to hold it in place ..... You'll something like this product: "Zoo Med MS-1 Magclip Magnet Suction Cups" (Do a google search for it)


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Sources for 316 Wire Mesh*

I know the industry pretty well, and obviously depending ont he quantity that you need and are looking for, I would buy from 1 of these 3 places.

www.grainger.com

http://www.bwire.com/

www.mcmaster.com

These are probably your 3 best bets when it comes to best price and high quality, no scammers.

I have also noticed that people here in this forum buy only a very small quantity at a time. Would it be worth it to pay less per sq ft and just buy more than u need and have it as your reserved? There is an unlimited amount of uses for this material, trust me, it is not that worst thing to have laying around the house. You will always find a way to use it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

LOL wasted post

look up SS grades to understand more about stainless steel and its properties


----------

